# Mini Holland Lop always shedding



## Lifeangel1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi. I have a neutered male lop that is constantly shedding. Not just a little but more like a full molt. As soon as we think he is done he starts all over again. We have to brush him everyday and his hair flies around and tickles our noses. We feed him hay and supplement with pellets. We limit treats. Is he missing something?

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Bonsai (Sep 11, 2013)

I know how you feel!! My Heidi has been molting for what feels like MONTHS. I've tried all sorts of brushes and I finally ordered "Hair Buster" on Sunday to see if it helps us any. :/ I gently pluck out tufts that stick out while she enjoys her pellets until the new hopefully-Godsend Hair Buster gets here. I wish I had better advice for you than to keep brushing. Its weird that my Heidi never shed at all (or at least not like this) until this summer. She must have a fully matured coat now!


----------



## Lifeangel1 (Sep 12, 2013)

At least I know that I am not alone. We'll keep brushing. Maybe we will try a de- shedding brush. Thank you

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 12, 2013)

We have a male satin that is just the same--his hutch get vacuumed daily and we brush him daily. A human would be bald by now.


----------



## bullsgirl80 (Sep 13, 2013)

I have two male bunnies and one of them constantly sheds. A lot!! Glad to see I'm not the only one who deals with this! I have no advice other then brushing him. That's what I do. Since they groom so much you don't want him to eat that fur 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## mhockin78 (Sep 18, 2013)

My Toby is a Holland, and from what I have read, bunnies shed or molt their fur approx every 3 months. They are always shedding I have a furminator, but his coat is so dense it does absolutely nothing to help. So I sit with him and gently pull out the tufts that are ready to go and use a long stainless steel comb to help with the rest. Good luck


----------

